# 38 tarus revolver



## indianjoe (Jan 12, 2011)

I've carried this for years and never had problems. Now it seems that the ammo when loaded prevents cylinder from turning, so no fire. Any ideas, I've checked all I know.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Clean it vigorously and your problem will be solved. If that's not enough use a micrometer and measure the overall length of the new cartridges you are using. I had this problem once and super cleaning is all it took. Topside


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

brass brush in each chamber vigorous cleaning , I have gone as far as chucking the brass brush on a short section of rid dip in solvent and then spin in the chamber to really get all the carbon out.
also a tooth brush or preferably as we call the M16 brush they are actually universal brushes but they were issued with the M16 so it stuck as the name Otis All Purpose Gun Cleaning Brush Double Ended Nylon Bronze Package
they make a brass , blue nylon (stiffer bristle) , white nylon (softer bristle) and a Stainless steel , I wouldn't take the SS brush to a guns finish unless I was using it to get rust and finish off 

most any gun shop should have at least the white or blue brush for 2-3 dollars 

solvent Hopes #9 is fine and it is also an oil so you can just leave it on and wipe it dry it is a thin oil but doesn't need to be removed after cleaning.

if you have no solvent you might also look at purchasing Hornady one shot cleaner and dry lube and using it , it is an aerosol can and cleans carbon and dries no need to oil or do anything else once clean Hornady One Shot Gun Cleaner Dyna Glide Plus 10oz Aerosol it has good corrosion protection and doesn't build up or get gummy like some oils do.

if you have a solvent no need to purchase a new one 

with patches and a rod get each chamber wet , and the barrel , also the area around the forcing cone and the back of the cylinder any where you see carbon

then scrub with your brush 

the brass bore brush you buy will be 35cal .358" it will crush down as you use it you can get more life out of it with an all copper chore boy pad these are sold with dish washing supplies at most grocery stores , you only want the all copper 

pull 1-2 strands out of the pad with a pliers and wrap them around your brass brush turning so you tighten the threads on the brush rod connection so it doesn't unwrap as you spin it in the chambers . This chore boy makes if clean more aggressively without damaging the chamber metal

the most common reason for what you have is that a carbon ring builds up at the mouth of the case in the chambers 

this can be seen very quickly when you shoot a few boxes of 38spl from a 357mag they are the same diameter but the mag is longer the carbon builds up while shooting the 38spl then you can't get a 357 to fully seat in the chamber because of the carbon build up.


what is your normal cleaning procedure ?


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Yea, I've seen the chambers get a little fowled right at the end of the casing, making a revolver harder to fully seat the bullets.
Just needs a good cleaning.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Make sure the ammo is not so long that the front end sticks out beyond the cylinder and prevents the cylinder from rotating.

I have had that happen with reloads and with plastic end rat shot shells.

With the rat shot, the bullet case was not crimped and it let the plastic front tip slip about 1/16 inch out of the case.


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

I have loaded factory new, that I bought myself, Remington 125 grain JSP .357 magnum in my Taurus 605 snub nose and the nose of the bullets stuck out just enough to prevent the cylinder from turning.
The same bullets were just fine in my full size Taurus 65.


----------



## indianjoe (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi,
thanks for all the tips. T took it and scrubbed with brake-free gun cleaner with a stiff brush, on cylinder and cleaned and oiled it. I reloaded and it seems much better. I normally.just oil and clean about once every two weeks or so, unless it is fired, which is often. However, it's with me on the farm every day taking the regular farm abuse with me. I don't like the 380 or 9mm carry as well as the 38. I use the first two chambers for shot shells for snakes frequently. Thanks again,


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I have a .22 revolver that my dad gave me for high school graduation in 1964. It holds 9 rounds. I almost never shoot it nowadays because I have alternatives.

About 20 years ago I cleaned it and oiled it. I left a nice coat of oil in the cylinder. About a year later I got it out and tried to shoot a snake with it.

I got "CLICK", "CLICK", "CLICK", "CLICK", "CLICK", "CLICK", "CLICK", "CLICK", "CLICK".

I replaced the bad rounds, and the new ammo shot just fine.

All I can figure is that the oil somehow soaked into the .22 ammo and killed the primers.

Anyway, I don't leave a bunch of oil in the cylinder since then.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

NRA_guy said:


> I have a .22 revolver that my dad gave me for high school graduation in 1964. It holds 9 rounds. I almost never shoot it nowadays because I have alternatives.
> 
> About 20 years ago I cleaned it and oiled it. I left a nice coat of oil in the cylinder. About a year later I got it out and tried to shoot a snake with it.
> 
> ...


yes and an excellent reason for using a dry lube now as well as 22lr is dirty ammo lots of carbon , many 38 isn't much better oil gets sticky and the carbon clings to it making a slurry that slurry and over oiling has caused many a cycling issue.

I have moved almost exclusively to dry lube on 22lr 
Hornady one shot cleaner and dry lube, I saw tests where it had excellent lubricity and corrosion resistance so I picked up a can I was sold when it shot all day in single degree temps in the snow at an Appleseed shoot and when the same on a 90 degree 90% humidity day shoot , really sold , it also cuts down cleaning time for me which if you clean one 22lr isn't a huge deal but when you clean 20 club guns even 6 minutes a gun is two hours. at 15 minuets a gun it is darn right tedious.

Kroil is known for doing just this even on center fire guns 
you can wipe off all you can get off with clean rag what is left is enough to do all it is going to for corrosion resistance , dry patches in the cylinder 

Kroil creeps it is part of it's formulation , many oils do and 22lr ammo is not sealed from the elements nor oils and solvents , the rebated bullet has a little collar that is all the holds it in the brass it is not near as snug a fit as center fire ammo that will usually seal out elements and oils


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> yes and an excellent reason for using a dry lube now as well as 22lr is dirty ammo lots of carbon , many 38 isn't much better oil gets sticky and the carbon clings to it making a slurry that slurry and over oiling has caused many a cycling issue.
> 
> I have moved almost exclusively to dry lube on 22lr
> Hornady one shot cleaner and dry lube, I saw tests where it had excellent lubricity and corrosion resistance so I picked up a can I was sold when it shot all day in single degree temps in the snow at an Appleseed shoot and when the same on a 90 degree 90% humidity day shoot , really sold , it also cuts down cleaning time for me which if you clean one 22lr isn't a huge deal but when you clean 20 club guns even 6 minutes a gun is two hours. at 15 minuets a gun it is darn right tedious.
> ...


What dry lube do you use?

Thanks.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

NRA_guy said:


> What dry lube do you use?
> 
> Thanks.


Hornady One shot Cleaner and dry lube 








Hornady One Shot Gun Cleaner Dyna Glide Plus 10oz Aerosol


Hornady One Shot Gun Cleaner with Dyna Glide Plus reduces friction, cleans grit, grime, old oil and gunk from firearms, loaders and loading tools. It...




www.midwayusa.com


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks @*GREENCOUNTYPETE*

. Gonna get me some Dyna Glide!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 3/4/22 11:20 P.M. CST

The Taurus .38 revolver my mother has on occasion had jams and in comparing to my Colt ans S&W .38s I found that the cylinder was not as deep on the Taurus and some new ammo would protrude too far out just enough to prevent the cylinder in properly rotating and aligning with the barrel bushing.

I have also seen her Taurus wheel jam from crud build up when she takes part in her LEA auxiliary clubs cop shop sponsored range sessions multiple times without telling me to deep clean her carry piece after pumping a few hundred rounds through it over 4 or 5 months.


----------

